# Which books to buy?



## panicbird (Nov 4, 2006)

Muller's _Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics_, Turretin's _Institutes of Elenctic Theology_, or Kittel's _Theological Dictionary of the New Testament_? As the Highlander says, "There can be only one." The question is, "Which one shall I get?"

What would you recommend?

Lon


----------



## crhoades (Nov 4, 2006)

Muller.


----------



## youthevang (Nov 4, 2006)

I would definitely, hands down, recommend Turretin. The English translation is a little difficult at times, but it is worth the buy.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Nov 4, 2006)

panicbird said:


> Muller's _Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics_, Turretin's _Institutes of Elenctic Theology_, or Kittel's _Theological Dictionary of the New Testament_? As the Highlander says, "There can be only one." The question is, "Which one shall I get?"
> 
> What would you recommend?
> 
> Lon



Muller, is the best bang for your buck, however I do not think it can be found as cheaply as Turretin.

CT


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 4, 2006)

Rushdoony


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm sorry. The above was for humor purposes. Go with Muller.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Nov 4, 2006)

Draught Horse said:


> I'm sorry. The above was for humor purposes. Go with Muller.



We got that it was for humor, unfortunately it just failed


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 4, 2006)

ChristianTrader said:


> We got that it was for humor, unfortunately it just failed



I laughed.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 4, 2006)

Muller is more likely to go out of print and become harder to find.

Turretin is a primary source and invaluable but Muller's work is brilliant and essential for understanding Reformed orthodoxy.

rsc


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 4, 2006)

Go to amazon. I found the first two volumes of Muller for 10 and 15 dollars a piece. Both hardback and close to new condition. The person who owned the first one had the penmanship of a two year old (that's why you don't underline and mark your book in pen, but pencil).


----------



## py3ak (Nov 4, 2006)

Muller's set is very nice looking.


----------



## Casey (Nov 4, 2006)

youthevang said:


> I would definitely, hands down, recommend Turretin. The English translation is a little difficult at times, but it is worth the buy.


I don't have Muller -- but I love Turretin!




I have Kittel, and don't use it as much as Turretin.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 4, 2006)

panicbird said:


> Muller's _Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics_, Turretin's _Institutes of Elenctic Theology_, or Kittel's _Theological Dictionary of the New Testament_? As the Highlander says, "There can be only one." The question is, "Which one shall I get?"
> 
> What would you recommend?
> 
> Lon



Do not get Kittel. It is not as helpful as either one, and is far superior in electronic format (Logos or Bibleworks) than in print. I would get Muller solely because it is more likely to go out of print forever (as Dr. Clark suggested).

Also, it is FAR more likely that in the future someone will digitize Turretin and it will be available for free on the web.


----------



## panicbird (Nov 4, 2006)

Muller has been purchased. $87.99 from CBD (I had a gift certificate from there). Also, I picked up Gonzalez' _The Story of Christianity_, Latourette's _A History of Christianity_, Kelly's _Early Christian Doctrines_, Guinness' _Invitation to the Classics_, Bauer's _Annotated Guide to Biblical Resources for Ministry_, McKim's _Historical Handbook of Major Biblical Interpreters_, Walsh's _Dictionary of Christian Biography_, Corduan's _Neighboring Faiths_, Devries' _Jesus Christ in the Preaching of Calvin and Schleiermacher_, and Beeke and Ferguson's _Reformed Confessions Harmonized_.

Needless to say, I am excited.

Lon


----------



## py3ak (Nov 4, 2006)

That's a nice selection: but with all of that to buy, why didn't you get Turretin too? Personally, I don't find much use for Latourette.


----------



## panicbird (Nov 4, 2006)

py3ak said:


> That's a nice selection: but with all of that to buy, why didn't you get Turretin too? Personally, I don't find much use for Latourette.



I knew I wanted to make only one "big" purchase, so that I would have room left to buy the smaller stuff. Latourette, Gonzalez, and Kelly came as a package for $24.99 (see this link), and I have wanted to get Latourette for my library for some time. What can I say? For $24.99 along with two other works that I wanted, the price was right.

Lon


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 5, 2006)

Lon -- You may be interested in looking at John Tweeddale's Notes on Richard Muller's PRRD.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 13, 2007)

John W. Tweeddale, _Mulling Over Muller: A Casual Tour through Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics_


----------

